# Basement Pipe Burst



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Meanwhile 80' away behind a detached garage in the alley....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is the view from the basement looking toward the detached garage and back to the basement. The clay building sewer starts about 7' deep at the house and runs under the pool, stone hot tub, and detached garage. Fortunately the city main at 14' deep under the alley pavement had been replaced and there was a PVC riser and 90. It was just close enough for us to tie onto in the pulling pit without having to cut the pavement. 

One of the most difficult parts of the job was getting the S&D x DWV adapter glued onto the stub-out from the riser 90. It was eggged really bad from the weight of the soil.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome work! I would love to see a project like that in person!

I have bulldozer as my first call if I run into similar situation, then I will get to see it for myself!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How long did the project take? 

Either way its awesome to be able to do that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Was supposed to be 4 days but we lost a lot of time on the excavation in the alley. There were un marked abandoned phone and gas lines that had to be verified. I also broke the rule of never trusting another company's locate. The PVC stub-out from the riser was located at the edge of the pavement. It was actually recessed.

Normally this is about a 3 day job but we also had to move a WH and relocate the stack in the basement along with the alley delays. This will be 5 full days total.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow that is quite a bit of time, but in the end the customer is happy. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Wow that is quite a bit of time, but in the end the customer is happy. :thumbup:


It can be tedious but you're right, the customer is VERY happy.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work biz!! Hoping to get down that way to see your operation. We just bought a pb-30 hammerhead unit. Just for jobs like that. We've been setting the unit up inside the basement floor and pulling to the inside. Little different then what we are use to but so far so good. Little weird pulling with cable though being a chain guy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> Nice work biz!! Hoping to get down that way to see your operation. We just bought a pb-30 hammerhead unit. Just for jobs like that. We've been setting the unit up inside the basement floor and pulling to the inside. Little different then what we are use to but so far so good. Little weird pulling with cable though being a chain guy.


Don't forget to drill around the existing pipe if it goes through the footing in the basement.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I used go do copper pulls with old lead water lines. Is this the same theory? 

What kind of pipe can you burst clay tile only?

What kind of pipe are you pulling in? 

Does it depend on soil conditions?

What r the things that can go wrong? Only get it pulled half way? Ever cause a water leak?

Very cool stuff!


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Don't forget to drill around the existing pipe if it goes through the footing in the basement.


That would put a damper on your day :blink:
Nice job!

With that basement starting point, you really have to have some imagination.
Looks like you got about a hundred feet of pipe through the basement, out the old coal chute?, and up the driveway.

All I can say is WOW :thumbup:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We burst clay ductile cast concrete as long as its not reinforced orangeburg and pvc. Its all in the planning. I think all the pz. Members on here like cuda and biz would agree. Its not the cure all for all situations but it has its place. We did a 370 burst in a cola plant and the 8 inch line was totally gone. It would have costed them 100000 or more to open cut 12 ft. Deep through the factory floor. So we bursted on a Saturday night and had them up again by sunday night. But biz is right. Hopefully there is no footer poured aro und the pipe! Learned the hard way!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> I used go do copper pulls with old lead water lines. Is this the same theory?
> 
> What kind of pipe can you burst clay tile only?
> 
> ...


We have used pipe bursting on clay, CI, PVC, orangeburg, and concrete.

Exterior we usually pull in HDPE. Interior we pull in PVC. For water we pull in Uponor.

Soil conditions play a huge role in being sure the machine is secured. 

What can go wrong? Getting the machine positioned and secure is critical. Having a bad fuse joint creates a vacuum as well.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We pull hdpe and fusible pvc lots can go wrong if you don't do your homework. Never hurt a water line though. We have even had them laying on top of the old pipe. In a pinch we have burst the sewer and fastened the waterline to it for a bonus pull


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> We pull hdpe and fusible pvc lots can go wrong if you don't do your homework. Never hurt a water line though. We have even had them laying on top of the old pipe. In a pinch we have burst the sewer and fastened the waterline to it for a bonus pull


We broke a water line early on several years ago. It was a galvanized line running paralel with the sewer and it crossed over in the middle of the yard. 

Spot on about the homework. Lots of discussion, lots of planning, lots of video, and lots of locating.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> We burst clay ductile cast concrete as long as its not reinforced orangeburg and pvc. Its all in the planning. I think all the pz. Members on here like cuda and biz would agree. Its not the cure all for all situations but it has its place. We did a 370 burst in a cola plant and the 8 inch line was totally gone. It would have costed them 100000 or more to open cut 12 ft. Deep through the factory floor. So we bursted on a Saturday night and had them up again by sunday night. But biz is right. Hopefully there is no footer poured aro und the pipe! Learned the hard way!


I assume that was a joke?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

No in Cleveland water and sewer run together. There is actually waterlines ran directly under sanitary lines. I agree not right. But unfortunately thays how it is sometimed


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> No in Cleveland water and sewer run together. There is actually waterlines ran directly under sanitary lines. I agree not right. But unfortunately thays how it is sometimed


Are you saying that if a waterline is directly under orangeburg that it's a real problem? Meaning possibly the orangeburg is to weak and will possibly alow the head to get the waterline?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

No I'm saying I have had 20 or 30 bursts were the waterline was laying on top of the sewer. During the burst if your replacing size for size we are only expanding 2 inches. With copper waterlines we have never broken one. Technically water and sewer should be seperated or shelved.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The galvanized line we broke was laying on top of a 3 inch cast-iron sewer that we were upsizing to 4 inch HDPE. The water line never had a chance.

It was definitely out of the norm for what we see around here. Most of our sewers are in the backyard in the water is in the front. Even when they are on the same side of the house there is usually plenty of separation.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The galvanized line we broke was laying on top of a 3 inch cast-iron sewer that we were upsizing to 4 inch HDPE. The water line never had a chance.
> 
> It was definitely out of the norm for what we see around here. Most of our sewers are in the backyard in the water is in the front. Even when they are on the same side of the house there is usually plenty of separation.


Ahhh.... That's why I was wondering... Up here basically the waterline is right beside the sewer (residential)


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Ahhh.... That's why I was wondering... Up here basically the waterline is right beside the sewer (residential)


Basically the same down here :yes:...except when it isn't


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool pictures and job. Just out of curiosity, did you have someone train you in trenchless pulls, or did you just hit it full force and pick it up on your own?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't speak for other members but we learned on our own. But we did one thing right and we took notes on everything. What works what didn't work but in the end I believe it was all worth it. This is a niche business and I have networked with a lot of innovative guys and gals who have a real desire to see it succeed. I had a contractor who called me the other day from my area who just purchased equipment. We sat down for hrs. Going over does and donts marketing etc. He asked if I see him as a competitor and I s aid no! Your an allie. The market is changing and if we don't keep up with technology we will be extinct. Someday I would love to meet up with guys like biz and cuda who are true innovators and I look forward to reading there posts.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like to get into the trench less seen, but I'm a few years away before I'd want to take on that gamble.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Pm me and I will give you the low down free of charge! Lol.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Like I said I'm a few years before I'd consider the trench less route. I got to get a excavator first.....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I'd like to get into the trench less seen, but I'm a few years away before I'd want to take on that gamble.


Like I told you before Will, you are welcome to come to a burst with me and see how it goes. You can come to this job next week and look it over if you wish.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Like I told you before Will, you are welcome to come to a burst with me and see how it goes. You can come to this job next week and look it over if you wish.


If I promise to quit jugging at you Okies could you make room for a Texan observer? :whistling2:

I'd love to see you all burst a section. I might even be able to get my boss to let me drive my work truck up there so I could help some


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> If I promise to quit jugging at you Okies could you make room for a Texan observer? :whistling2:
> 
> I'd love to see you all burst a section. I might even be able to get my boss to let me drive my work truck up there so I could help some


Dollars to donuts he crosses his fingers on that promise! :jester:


----------



## jhrabosky (Feb 8, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Nice work biz!! Hoping to get down that way to see your operation. We just bought a pb-30 hammerhead unit. Just for jobs like that. We've been setting the unit up inside the basement floor and pulling to the inside. Little different then what we are use to but so far so good. Little weird pulling with cable though being a chain guy.


Just don't forget to strap the unit in the back of the truck before you drive off:laughing:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool looking, I wouldn't mind seeing it done as well


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Thats a awesome job! i too have always wanting to watch one.


----------

